# What days do you actually compete???thurs, fri, and Sat. ???



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

If you are shooting in the flights ...what days do you actually shoot....the site shows for 2021 thurs - sun???
Sorry i will be a Vegas Shoot newbie at the 2021 shoot


----------



## Hoytarcher (Nov 4, 2002)

Friday, Saturday, and Sunday


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks Hoytarcher


----------



## jdhuntsman10 (Jun 1, 2018)

I’d recommend getting there in time to shoot on your assigned butt on Thursday though, while they have all of them open, to let you see how the lighting is.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Not necessarily so, the days listed are the 10th through the 14th. As you can see there is an extra day and with this pandemic situation the NFAA has not had their Vegas planning meeting yet. Now that the big shoot is over I would think the meeting will be soon and things will be finalized.


----------



## dm33 (Sep 23, 2020)

I was wondering if they would make a change because of the pandemic. What about the people from countries that have travel bans to the US? Will those people be able to compete virtually?


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

Covid has a 99.3 percent survival rate.Better odds than winning Vegas.


----------

